# Question here!



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!I started mike's program 10 days ago. The thing is thay I have some questions about the reactions I have when I listen to the CDs.Thanx in advance for your comments.XOXOT.Edit: Answer by private PM.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Titania - I have edited your post and I have replied via PM to you.Take care.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Marilyn


----------

